# The ACSI App. Does it replace the GPS downloads?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that ACSI appear to have stopped offering the (_very useful_) GPS download for their sites, it seems the only alternative is the App.

Is it a one-off payment for each country, or do you have to pay again and download an updated App every new year?

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/extra-information/acsi-europe-app/

*EDIT - Just found this. *"The campsite information is based on the inspection of the previous year. Therefore it is wise to buy a yearly update in January. You will receive a reminder automatically"

Thanks

Dave

*P.S. Is it as good as they claim? Has anyone used it enough to offer a review?*


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I was about to download the CC App a few weeks ago but then spotted that it only lasts a year, so I have held off until I receive the new book in a few weeks time. You need the code that comes with the book to be able to buy the CC App - it is not available unless you subscribe to the CC Discount scheme. Cost in 2014 (for the App) was Euros 3.95.

Caulkhead

Ps. I believe that the App covers all countries that are found in the 2 books.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Caulkhead.

Having had a little play I find that there are two CC Apps.

This one is fairly useless (to us) as it shows all the ACSI sites, but you can't tell which are in the discount scheme until you tap the individual site icon to bring up the details.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.acsi.europa&hl=en

Far better I think for our purposes is this one, which shows only those sites in the discount scheme.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.acsi.cca&hl=en

I have downloaded it but (as you suggest) it won't let me in until I have paid the sub and gone to "My ACSI" to enter my personal access code. (Haven't yet received my 2015 copy of the guide, so haven't got the code.)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I agree Dave, the first app is fairly useless particularly as it needs an internet connection to work. Hopefully the new CC app, which doesn't need an internet connection, will prove to be a useful asset. Slightly off-topic but in the same general area of discussion, do you find the ACSI site to be rather confusing? I can see why people sometimes get confused between those sites which are ACSI inspected but not part of the CC scheme and those that are. I can also understand why people get confused between the discount card and the Club ID card. 

Caulkhead


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

H Caulkhead

Yes to all the above, although I was a bit perplexed a few months ago when the confusion between the two cards was aired on here. In spite of several members spelling it out in kindergarten language, some folk were still confused, and continued to whinge about the lack of discounts with the identity card.

I hope they will reinstate the GPS downloads _(if we can find them on their site!!)_ since I found them very useful for downloading onto Autoroute for (mostly) route planning.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been using the free poi download for Autoroutes 2013,it works very well for route planning and the coordinates are normally accurate.

The problem is there will be no updates unless ACSI release any more gps downloads,so new sites and any leaving the ACSI scheme will not be shown.

It looks to me that ACSI want members to download the app and pay for an annual subscription,I intend to stick with the A/R poi for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

The problem with sticking to the 2014 GPS data is that the page numbers in the POI data will be different to those in the books.

That has always been a very useful feature, specially when planning. Find a campsite in the right location using A/R, take the page number off the info panel, then look it up in the book.

Fingers crossed. They do say somewhere that the lack of GPS downloads is only temporary, but do they mean it?

ACSI is not a Canadian firm is it!!!! 8O  8O  

Dave


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I always use ARCHIES and now the books are out it won't be long before the 2015 set are posted.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I seem to remember that ACSI tried (successfully?) to stop Archies putting the Camping card POI's on their website last year   

Steve


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Well somehow I successfully downloaded it from the site this year and it's still there now.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes - they are called "Camping Card" on a green rectangle, but there are no corresponding page numbers for quick reference to the books.

Dave


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

If you download it and have a look in poiedit or any other poi viewer you will see the page numbers included.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Melly

I must have downloaded the wrong file, 'cos there ain't no page numbers on mine.

Will have another go . . . probably senility again!! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stranger by the minute!

Of the 2738 POIs downloaded, only 243 have page numbers attached.

Where exactly did you get yours Melly? Can you provide a link please?

Dave


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry my bad.  
I had'nt noticed that as mine only have so many with page numbers.
Over the last few years we have tended to use the same sites every time as they are close to where I windsurf.
Just assumed they all had them.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't remember where I got this from - the ACSI website itself I think, before they stopped offering them.

This has the book and page number for every entry, which makes it perfect for use with Autoroute. Good for planning and finding a site when it's time to come off the road.

.


----------

